# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Musaka me patate

## Fiori

Tirana e Re
Global user
(6/20/00 10:05:49 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Patate 1 kg, qepë 5-6 kokrra mesatare, yndyrë 3-4 filxhane kafeje, domate 4-5 kokrra ose 1 lugë gjelle salce, kripë, piper, dafinë.
Për salcën e bardhë duhen:
Gjalpë 1 lugë gjelle, miell 1 lugë gjelle, qumësht 1 gote caji, vezë 1 kokërr, kackavall ose djathë të thërmuar një lugë gjelle.

Patatet me madhësi mesatare qërohen, lahen dhe priten në feta të rrumbullakta, me trashësi 5-7 mm. Patatet skuqen derisa të krijohet një kore e lehtë. Qepa e prerë në formë gjysmërrethi skuqet me yndyrë në zjarr të javashëm në menyrë që të mos digjet, por të zbutet. Këtu hidhen domate të qëruara në copa kubike, pak salcë, vazhdon kaurdisja edhe pak, shtohet kripë, piper flete dafine. Në tavën e lyer me yndyrë shtrohet një shtresë patatesh të skuqura, mbi to gjysma e qepës, përsëri nje shtresë tjetër patatesh dhe pastaj pjesa tjeter e qepës. Mbi këto prapë shtrohet një pjesë patatesh. Në një enë kaurdiset miell me pak gjalpë, shuhet me gjumësht, përzihet mirë derisa të marrë valë, hidhet kripë dhe lihet masa të trashet. Hiqet nga zjarri ftohet pak dhe perzihet me vezë. Salca e përgatitur hidhet mbi musakanë, spërkatet me gjalpë dhe djathë kackavall. Tava vihet në furrë për tu pjekur për 30 minuta.

----------


## claedy

pershendetje :P
musaka me patate..
me cfare tjeter behet musakaja?
me sa di uni kjo eshte ne kuzhinen greke, por edhe grekerit e kane huazuar prej arabeve pasi enciklopedia thote se : moussakas (Arabic,) ?

nese, une desha te pyes se eshte kjo nje gatim qe e ka guzhina shqiptare apo e kemi huazuar nga grekerit?
faleminderit klajdi

----------


## MI CORAZON

Hengra musaka me patate ne nje restorant grek qe zbulova javen e kaluar, por shume e shpifur ishte, e gatuar shume keq.  Ndersa sufllaqet ishin te mrekullueshme.Tamam si te "Fredit" tek ura e bllokut .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dordi1

Kush do me honger Musaka te hajrit, te shkoj te Molyvos Restaurant in 7th Ave. & 56th Str. ne New York City...

----------


## cool

Ja menyra ime e pregatitjes se musakas (kosovarqe).. :buzeqeshje:  eshte me e thjesht se ajo e pershkruar me lart.


*Musaka me mish te bluar*
-----------------------
_Masa sipas deshires, mvarsisht sa persona jeni..dikush ha me shume, e dikush me pak_

Patatet e prera gjysme hene, te sperkatura me yndyr dhe krip skuqen mire ne furre.
Mishi: Mishit te bluar i hudhen 2-3 qep te grimcuara, yndyr, veget, piper i zi,piper i kuq dhe deri sa te skuqet mishi mire e mire perzihet.
Pasi qe te pregatitet mishi e hap mbi patate dhe e fut prap ne furr edhe per disa minuta.

2 veze me krip i tund mire,e tret me qumesht, i tund prap mire e mire dhe e hedh mbi patate me mish dhe e len deri sa vezet te teren mire (ne furre).

Per nje kohe shume te shkurtet pregatit kjo gjell dhe behet shume e mire.
Keshtu pregatitet tek ne ne kosove.

----------


## LAINA

Musaka me perime te ndryshme

per 5-6 persona

patate 3-4 kokrra mesatare, 2 patellxhana, 2-3 kunguj te njome.

mish i grire350gr., qepe 1-2 kokrra, 2-3 htelpinj hudher, 2-3 domate ose salce, kripe, piper, dafine, majdanoz i grire holle.

per salcen beshamel: 1 l qumesht, 5 luge gjelle miell, 4 kokrra veze, 2-3 luge gjalpe, kripe, 
Ne nje tenxhere kaurdisim qepet me mishin dhe erzat, shtojme domaten ose salcen, dhe e leme te zieje, sipas deshires mund ti shtohet dhe nje gjysme gote vere dhe uje gjate zierjes. Duhet qe ne fund te zierjes masa te mos ngelet shume e lengshme.
Nderkohe qerojme dhe grijme patatet ne feta te holla, 3-4 mm, i sperkasim me pak vaj dhe kripe dhe i gjysme-pjekim ne furre per rreth 15-20 min. Njelloj veprojme edhe per patellxhanet, te cilet pasi i presim ne feta te holla gjatesore i vendosim per 15 min. ne uje me kripe, pastaj i shpelajme dhe shtrydhim dhe i pjekim per pak minuta ne furre duke i sperkatur me pak vaj, edhe kungujt po ashtu. Ne nje tave shtrojme ne fillim nje shtrese me patatet qe kemi pergatitur, hedhim gjysmen e mishit te grire te pergatitur dhe e sperkasim me majdanoz dhe me djathe te bardhe nese kemi deshire, pastaj shtrojme ne nje shtrese patellxhanat e pergatitur, perseri mishin e ngelur dhe majdanoz dhe ne fund kungujt. kesaj tave i hedhim siper salcen beshamel te pergatitur si me poshte:
Veme te zieje trecerekun e qumeshtit ndrkohe qe ne nje tas perziejme miellin me qumeshtin e ngelur. Kur qumeshti tjeter te kete zier e hedhim ne te miellin e tretur dhe e trazojme shpejt me nje rrahese(tel) ose spatul derisa te krijohet nje krem i trashe, shtojme kripe sipas deshires dhe gjalpin, dhe pasi ta kemi hequr tenxheren menjane shtojme nje nga nje edhe vezet. Mund te shtojme arre moskat per arome(nutmeg). 
Salcen e mesiperme e hedhim mbi perimet e pergatitura, i grijme persiper pak djathe kackavall dhe e pjekim per 30-40 minuta ne furre te nxehur paraprakisht ne 220 grade.
(receta tradicionale kerkon qe perimet te skuqen ne tigan me yndyre, por une e kam transformuar pakez per hir te yndyres se tepert)

----------


## LAINA

Njesoj si me siper mund te veprojme edhe per nje musaka vetem me patate, ose vetem me patellxhana. Mund te perdorim pak fantazine dhe te shtojme ndonje spec te prere ne fije ose karrota!

----------


## Bejbi

> Musaka me perime te ndryshme
> 
> per 5-6 persona
> 
> patate 3-4 kokrra mesatare, 2 patellxhana, 2-3 kunguj te njome.
> 
> mish i grire350gr., qepe 1-2 kokrra, 2-3 htelpinj hudher, 2-3 domate ose salce, kripe, piper, dafine, majdanoz i grire holle.
> 
> per salcen beshamel: 1 l qumesht, 5 luge gjelle miell, 4 kokrra veze, 2-3 luge gjalpe, kripe, 
> ...


kjo eshte tamam musakaja e vertete qe behete nga greket dhe shume mire qe i pjek ne furre perimet dhe largon yndyren e tepert

----------


## Clauss

e, chief, po ti si e ben muzakana?

----------

